# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  VIII Выставка стендового моделизма в Ступино. Ноябрь 2014

## Илл

Уважаемые коллеги по увлечению!

Приглашаем вас принять участие в VIII выставке - конкурсе стендового моделизма и военно-исторической миниатюры, посвященной годовщине начала контрнаступления советских войск под Сталинградом.

С 2007 года в городе Ступино Московской области ежегодно проводится выставка-конкурс стендового моделизма. Круг участников за годы существования выставки существенно расширился: если в первой выставке приняли участие 13 человек, то в 2013 году было представлено более 900 работ от 343 участников из 12 регионов России, в том числе из Москвы, Рязани, Тулы, Нижнего Новгорода, Волгограда, Ельца, Ярославля, Тольятти, Балашова, Саранска. А также республики Беларусь, Украины, Испании, Киргизии.

Отчет о выставке 2013 года.

Выставка-конкурс в Ступино заслуженно занимает место в первой десятке рейтинга общероссийских выставок стендового моделизма.

Выставка пройдет с 15 по 29 ноября 2014 года в выставочном зале МБУК «Дворец культуры» по адресу г. Ступино, Московская область, ул. Андропова, дом 18\43.

Прием работ на конкурс проводится с 10 по 27 ноября 2014 года с 11:00 до 20:00 в выставочном зале МБУК «Дворец культуры» по адресу г. Ступино, Московская область, ул. Андропова, дом 18\43. Исключения могут быть допущены только для иногородних участников, которые должны быть согласованы до 10.11.2014 года.
Выдача работ производится строго 29 ноября 2014 года после церемонии награждения. По истечении указанного срока организаторы не несут ответственности за сохранность работ (кроме специально согласованных случаев).

ВНИМАНИЕ! Все экспонаты (модели) принимаются только на подставках! (Пункты 7.2 и 7.3 "Положения о выставке")

Читать "Положение о выставке"

Регистрация участников 

Для посетителей экспозиция открыта с 16 по 28 ноября ежедневно – с 10:00 до 20:00.
Вход - бесплатный.

Ждем Вас на нашей выставке!

Официальный сайт клуба "Патриот" Клуб историко технического стендового моделизма Патриот в Ступино - стендовый моделизм, выставка стендового моделизма - Клуб историко-технического стендового моделизма Патриот в Ступино - стендовый моделизм, выставка стендового моделизма в Ступино - 
Мероприятие Вконтакте Выставка стендового моделизма в Ступино 2014
Мероприятие в Facebook https://www.facebook.com/events/251325538357650/

----------


## Илл

Друзья! 

Просим вас поддержать Ступинскую выставку в проходящем конкурсе на премию губернатора Подмосковья. Это можно сделать внизу страницы по ссылке (кнопка "Проголосовать") http://наше-подмосковье.рф/projects/6104/

Спасибо! 

PS: Репост всячески приветствуется!

----------


## Илл

Друзья! Напоминаю вам, что льготная онлайн регистрация ваших работ на выставку в Ступино закончится 10-го ноября.

Согласно "Положению о выставке" (п. 4.5), участники выставки-конкурса, зарегистрировавшиеся на конкурс в электронном виде до 10 ноября 2014 года, по прибытию на выставку, оплачивают регистрационный взнос в размере 150 рублей на одного Участника, независимо от количества выставленных Участником работ. Участники, приславшие заявку после 10 ноября оплачивают регистрационный взнос в размере 200 рублей (также, независимо от количества работ).

Скачать (и отправить) форму регистрации можно здесь 
Выбрать класс модели с которой вы планируете принять участие в конкурсе здесь 
Заполнять нужно только экземпляр приемной комиссии, экземпляр участника заполнится автоматически.
Отправлять ее надо через наш сайт или по адресу registration@kitsm-patriot.ru
Образец регистрационной формы (можно изменять под себя)

28 ноября мы планируем провести "круглый стол" на волнующие темы. Мероприятие создано в  facebook Вопросы и предложения можно задавать/предлагать там же или по электронной почте info@kitsm-patriot.ru

----------


## Илл

Благодарим всех, кто помог в организации проведения выставки, всех участников и гостей. Большое вам спасибо и до встречи на IX ежегодной Ступинской выставке, в августе 2015 года!

Полный отчет, фоторепортаж и протокол выставки здесь http://kitsm-patriot.ru/ru/выставка-...014-год.htm

----------

